# has anyone ever mounted a whizzer motor on a girls frame?



## oquinn (Sep 24, 2014)

I would like to know?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 24, 2014)

if it was wide enough you could. Whiz has minimum clearance specs listed. rear belt lenght would be custom tho...


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 24, 2014)

That's an interesting idea, but would the frame support it? I suspect (depending on the frame) that it may need reinforcing, have seen some girl's frame fold up with too much stress....

Darcie


----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 24, 2014)

you could carry the tank under your arm

other than that what is the reason to use a girls frame ?


----------



## schwinnderella (Oct 2, 2014)

I have no idea why anyone would do it other than to be different. I seem to remember seeing one about 25 years ago somewhere in the midwest.


----------



## jkent (Oct 3, 2014)

Why not put the tank on the rear rack?
JKent


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 3, 2014)

schwinnderella said:


> I have no idea why anyone would do it other than to be different. I seem to remember seeing one about 25 years ago somewhere in the midwest.




Yeah, mens is the only smart motorized riders, certainly ladies and girls wouldn't want a motor on a bike? [grin]

And actually I nebber thought about that.. I'd say bike Co's missed the market there, but compensated with friction or tire mounted  add on engines. 

Could prob get a whizzer engine on one but might sit a little too high for comfort. Then again there's nothing like a head, (engine head)  heating a girl up.


----------

